# Here's a place to start if your having Windows update problems!



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi! Give this a look if your having problems down loading windows updates for W7!
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/get-support-windows-update-problems#1TC=windows-7


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

falls6 said:


> take a look at the services.mc.perhatikan the firewall on or off when you can do better still yet to reinstall windows 7 ultimate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you taking about? Please proof read your posts before posting and why would you recommend installing Windows 7 Ultimate to fix a Windows update issue? Please don't post bad or illegal advice.


----------

